

GPL not good enough for Google AJAX Library API - DocSavage

In an interesting decision, Google decided not to host the Extjs framework as part of their Google AJAX Libraries API service, a CDN and loading architecture for popular open source js frameworks.<p>"For now this will be a no-fix due to licensing issues.  All libraries that we host on the Google AJAX Libraries API 
are offered free of charge with very liberal licenses.  EXT, however, requires a fee for users wishing to use it 
commercially.  We like to keep the libraries consistent so that we don't put our users in a dangerous situation 
where they might be liable without knowing it."
(http://code.google.com/p/google-ajax-apis/issues/detail?id=50#c44)<p>What's interesting is that Extjs is available under GPL v3.  A commercial option is available if you don't want to release your code under open source (http://extjs.com/products/license.php).<p>Clearly, Google can support whatever it wants, but from the viewpoint of at least one team at Google, GPL is not liberal enough to be considered true open source.  "Open source" is when a commercial company can use code without a fee.
======
shutter
It's an issue because the GPL is viral, and AJAX libraries are like any other
DLL in practice. You can't link with DLLs that are GPL without requiring your
own program to be GPL too -- that's why the LGPL was invented.

The GPL license would effectively require your own app's javascript to be
placed under GPL too.

------
olefoo
Google is under no obligation to host any particular library, I think in this
case due to the ExtJS split licensing they made the correct decision.

Also consider that by offering this code on their CDN it would be possible to
argue that Google itself was deriving a commercial benefit from the code in
question and therefore should purchase a license.

------
cmars232
I don't blame them. GPL'ing libraries is obnoxious, especially when its
something as general as ExtJS.

